# Hello Gals/Gents. Newbie on board...



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello to everyone. Just wanted to say hello since I'm a Newbie to this forum. My name is JiMi. I'm live in San Diego Cali but originally from Connecticut. I'm a HUGE, I mean HUUUGGEEE Nerd for Halloween. I'm a huge collector for Zombies, skulls and Pumpkins. Only wished Halloween was all day every day. lol My Neighbor's think I'm a little nutty due to the fact that I spend all month of October building new stuff for Halloween. Still finishing some new static props. Hope to build some of my props using pneumatic cylinders for next year. I'll most deff keep you gals/gents updated. I'll post some pictures of 2013 Yard Haunt asap. Thanks and enjoy building...

Best Regards, 

JiMi


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome J!M! !


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you every one for taking the time to welcome me into this awesome forum. Much appreciated....


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Hello, welcome to the Haunt Forum! I'm a nerd for Halloween myself! You'll fit right in!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome. You should fit right in.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Eerie Ej (May 26, 2014)

Hi Jim. Also a Newbie to this forum. I'm excited heard great things about this site!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a lot of good ideas. And I wouldn't worry about the neighbors. At least not until they come at you with pitchforks and torches. But that was a long time ago and I try not to think about it. Anyway, glad you've joined us.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

